# Looking for accountant based in Brisbane



## CirrusM (31 August 2012)

Hi,
I was wondering if you guys can recommend some accountants based in Brisbane who are experienced in share trading (particulalry day trading). We have used an accountant and we think he does not understand fully the different rullings apllied to share holders (investors) vs share traders. 

I would kindly appreciate your help.
Thanks, Cirrus


----------



## Julia (31 August 2012)

Cirrus, I use a Brisbane accountant whom I first used when he was here in a regional centre north of Brisbane, but then moved back there because of his wife's health problems.

I've found him knowledgeable, thoroughly efficient, and completely honest.  I depend on him to keep me advised of any legislative changes for my SMSF.  Additionally, he's just a really nice, easy to deal with person.  I'd prefer he was still physically in this area, but have found it quite OK to communicate everything electronically.

We negotiate the fee each year according to the amount of work to be done.  I've found him entirely fair in this regard.

Here is his website:
http://www.andrewhoeyandco.com.au/information.php


----------



## AlterEgo (31 August 2012)

I've been using Bentleys for the last few years, on a recommendation from someone else on this forum. Have had no problems with them.


----------



## Happy2be (25 November 2013)

Bump!


----------



## Happy2be (16 January 2014)

Bump!


----------

